

Bikes built from Bamboo - husky
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14397027

======
djm
Bamboo bike frames have been around for quite a few years but this is the
first time I've seen anyone trying to commercialise them. I guess they might
take off with the green crowd but otherwise I don't see people clamouring to
buy one.

I wonder how they are repaired when broken. If you can fix them with wood glue
they might be of more interest because it's easier/cheaper than getting
somebody to weld it back together for you.

~~~
reirob
From what I've seen in the video the bamboo bikes are mountain bikes with
quite good components, so I guess they are going to target the more expensive
market segment. As for repairing a broken bamboo frame I can imagine it is
easier than repairing a broken steel, aluminium or carbon frame - I have seen
those frames braking already but I have never seen somebody repair them.

